# David Brown



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2007)

David Brown, Scottish Presbyterian (August 17, 1803 -- July 3, 1897) was a notable 19th century minister, writer and Biblical commentator. He was one of the trio who, along with Robert Jamieson and A.R. Fausset, compiled the Jamieson, Fausset, Brown commentary on the Bible (his part was the Gospels, Acts and Romans). He served as Principal of the Free Church College in Aberdeen and as moderator of the Free Church of Scotland General Assembly (1885). He was one of the founders of the Evangelical Alliance and a director of the National Bible Society of Scotland. He wrote _
Christ's second coming: will it be pre-millennial?_; _The Restoration of the Jews: The History, Principles, and Bearings of the Question_; _The Apocalypse: Its Structure and Primary Predictions_; and _Life of the Late John Duncan_; among other works. For more on his life, see William G. Blaikie, _David Brown, D.D., LL.D.: Professor and Principal of the Free Church College_.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> David Brown, Scottish Presbyterian (August 17, 1803 -- July 3, 1897) was a notable 19th century minister, writer and Biblical commentator. He was one of the trio who, along with Robert Jamieson and A.R. Fausset, compiled the Jamieson, Fausset, Brown commentary on the Bible (his part was the Gospels, Acts and Romans). He served as Principal of the Free Church College in Aberdeen and as moderator of the Free Church of Scotland General Assembly (1885). He was one of the founders of the Evangelical Alliance and a director of the National Bible Society of Scotland. He wrote _
> Christ's second coming: will it be pre-millennial?_; _The Restoration of the Jews: The History, Principles, and Bearings of the Question_; _The Apocalypse: Its Structure and Primary Predictions_; and _Life of the Late John Duncan_; among other works. For more on his life, see William G. Blaikie, _David Brown, D.D., LL.D.: Professor and Principal of the Free Church College_.



Was he a premillennialist when he wrote the commentary with the other two men?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > David Brown, Scottish Presbyterian (August 17, 1803 -- July 3, 1897) was a notable 19th century minister, writer and Biblical commentator. He was one of the trio who, along with Robert Jamieson and A.R. Fausset, compiled the Jamieson, Fausset, Brown commentary on the Bible (his part was the Gospels, Acts and Romans). He served as Principal of the Free Church College in Aberdeen and as moderator of the Free Church of Scotland General Assembly (1885). He was one of the founders of the Evangelical Alliance and a director of the National Bible Society of Scotland. He wrote _
> ...



No, he was a premillennialist during his younger days, but he wrote his classic refutation of premillennialism (_Christ's Second Coming: Will it be Premillennial?_) in 1858 and his historicist postmillennial study of the restoration of the Jews in 1861. The JFB commentary was published in 1871, and his further historicist postmillennial study of the Apocalypse was written in 1891.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Were Jameson and Fausset premillennialists?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Andrew Robert Fausset (Irish Anglican, 1821 - 1910) was premillennial. Robert Jamieson (Scottish Presbyterian, 1802 - 1880) -- I'm not certain about his eschatological position.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

David Brown's commentary on Romans can also be found here.


----------

